# New designer breed of Poodle...



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Its called a DINO- Poodle ha ha ha ha!!!! 

Oh and also the last three are Mister sportin his sunglasses! He literally wore them for alike 10 mins while i was driving around. 

I love him so!!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I need to get me one of those dinopoodles. I see you got yourself a Stegopoodle, do they come in Tricerapoodles? or Brontapoodles? 

What a cool dude Mister is, he rocks those glasses like no tomorrow!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I love the pictures of him wearing his shades. What a handsome boy.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Great photos! And I agree; Mister rocks those shades he's sporting!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

ROFL! Thanks for the smile, that was sooo cute. I want a DinoPoodle now!!  

Mister looks totally cool in those shades too, that's so funny that he wore them for so long.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the shades!! I wish I could find some small enough for Teddy. He'd probably take them off and eat them though. LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What a good boy in the bath  it's so fun to see them fluffed up! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

I LOVE the pictures of Mister with his shades! :rock:


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

The best part is they are Hannah Montana sunglasses ha ha ha! I lvoe how awesome he is!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Mister is so cute, he really rocks those sunglasses!


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Aww those are cute pictures of Mister. Prince has a pair of little doggy sunglasses I got from walmart.


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

LOVE the sunglasses pictures. He looks SO nonchalant about them.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Mister said:


> Mister sportin his sunglasses! He literally wore them for alike 10 mins while i was driving around.


If anyone saw him sitting in the car looking like a Poodle Rock Star they would take a triple take and cause an accident.

Mister is a hunk!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> If anyone saw him sitting in the car looking like a Poodle Rock Star they would take a triple take and cause an accident.
> 
> Mister is a hunk!


Thanks HighSociety!!! He really does think he's a stud and i was suprised he rocked the shades as well as he did....crazy Spoo.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a great guy! Those shades just look like they belong there on his nose. Funny that he wore them for so long!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Mister could do an ad for sunglasses the way he is sportin' those shades. Great pictures!!


----------

